# 32 rocktanes???



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone seen these in action? Really thinking about getting a set for my ranger to ride the creek. Looking for a lil in put before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

You say riding in a creek, so I'm assuming sandy bottom? Not a good choice for that IMO. 

They are pretty similar to Bighorns, which I'm running (30x10s all around) and I can tell you that they suck in wet soft sand. A lot of the mud at Sabine where I mostly ride has a sandy bottom. The soft bottom stuff with running water my RZR just sinks. The more "packed" bottom sand I can feel it digging down a bit before they pull. Dry sand they do fine. They also suck in slick clay but that makes it fun.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok so not a good choice. Looks like it will be mud lites, they do great in the creek.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Mudlites seem to do pretty good in sand and so did my Outlaw radials. The radials are just heavy...which is why I'm not running them anymore.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

So far these boggers have been great in the creek. We went to Mulberry last weekend and I pretty much ended up being the recovery vehicle. LOL They pulled GREAT in the sand and rocks, I don't think I'm gonna cut the lugs since they done so good. Factory tires actually do best in the creeks, go ahead and put them back on with that lift and you'll be able to go anywhere !!! LMAO


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol,,talk about looking funny!! Think I gonna try out the silverback lites in a 30.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

There were guys there that were running silverbacks and outlaws and both did decent. The one guy with us that had Terms kept digging to china and "I" had to keep pulling him out. He ended up blowing the transmission out of it, it was a 4 seat Robby Gordon RZR. There were actually pieces of the tranny laying in the skid plate. LOL I posted a thread with some pics and vids from there. Good luck with the lites, let me know how they do. Oh yeah, so far I haven't even slipped a belt, heated it up though when I was pulling that 2000lb Anchor up a hill to get out of the creek. They are riding there again this weekend, I gotta work so they gonna miss me. LMAO


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I just put belt #3 in plus a clutch kit from epi. I think it's the turf mode that is getting it (plus the wifey).


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The only time I even use that turf mode crap is if I'm putting around the yard so I don't tear it up. ANY time I'm out riding I put it in two or four wheel drive. So far so good, but I do have throtle control too.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Same here, both times the belt had slipped was here at the house never out on the trails.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

My 30" monsters suck in the creek, they did too much, I was wanting to get a set of 30" Mudlites or x-lites, I just havnt ever seen the x-lites in action, I know Mudlites do pretty good in the creek, I gotta find a set to swap out for when I'm ridin the creek and not hittin the mud


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

^they dig too much


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I can feel ya dig tooooo much. Made a trip to the creek yesterday well lets say it wasnt easy. Just trying to creep at each crossing an the OL2 were digging to china!! Now I could hit each crossing with a bit of wheel speed, 5-10mph and make it as long as it wasnt a long stretch.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

We ride alot of gravel bottom creeks up here and I've always had good luck out of backs. I ran 30's skinny/wide and they did great. I also tried a set of worn out Terms and they did awesome the centers had about 3/4" of tread but the sides were still good it seemed like they didn't have enough tread to dig you down but the side lugs paddled great. My mambas probably did the best they paddled like a steam boat but that center lug kept them from digging so quick but dang they were heavy.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah these laws are heavy. Going to throw a set of zillas on it an "let er eat". Was going to get mud lites but the zillas are cheaper.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah you pay for get. Zillas are pretty cheap made rocks will eat them up. I've seen many sidewalls cut on Zillas.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I've had Zillas and Mud Lites on my Brute and I'd say Mud lites are better in sand. Zillas are better in mud. They are tougher than people give them credit for. I hit some things that wouldnt have surprised me if it cut the sidewall or punctured them and they held up fine.


----------

